# Empty Shell Casings



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Do you think empty shell casings laying out exposed can cause enough shine to flare game?*​
Yes2142.86%No2448.98%Undecided48.16%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Our hunting buddies have had disagreements on this, just cursious what others think.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

It's a good habit to always collect them right away anyways so they don't get left behind.

And yes I think they do shine too much.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think it matters at all. When hunting a good feed and alot of guys shells are everywhere while we shoot and birds never have seemed to flare from a pile of hulls form where we where had our blinds at.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Speaking from someone who has picked rocks out of fields for his grandpa...pick em up :sniper: :evil:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sunny days yes. Cloudy maybe. I think you should just pick them up just so they don't get left behind.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Forgot, I never leave hulls in the field.....ever. After we talked to farmer up in SASK about left over hulls acouple years ago I pick up every time.!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I say yes especially on late season birds. Plus the old motto of leave it cleaner then when you got there. Not sure on farm equipment but I have heard hulls can get caught in some machinery and I am sure that would :******: a farmer off. I am surprised none of the hunting videos bring this up and in Take EM 4 that J.R. Keller is blatently throwing his empties in the marsh :eyeroll: I am not a goody goody but I go as far as picking up all the empties and the wads I can find. It also cuts down on the advertisement that we did a lot of shooting in that spot. People will see tracks but no evidence of shooting. I cover all the red blood spots up as well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I answered no.... because when them sob's are comin in their comin in. HONK They are litter and should be picked up, I hunt fields that have been hunted for 50+ years, there are hilltops out there there covered with emptys.

Which brings me to this what was the matter with paper shotshells again? Maybe they would be better cause of bio-degradable. Paper gets wet but you would think their would be some space age waterproofer we could put on them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

As many of my hunting buddies know, I'm pretty anal about how our spread looks  , but I answered no. Simply because I think if they are spooking from hulls there are lots of other things in a decoy spread they can pick out. Shiny faces sticking out of blinds, acrylic goose calls, gun barrels etc. 
I still pick them up as soon as I shoot, but I think thats just so none get left behind. I dont think a couple of shells laying on the ground are going to make or break a hunt.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> I'm pretty anal about how our spread looks .


 :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Why not just pick up the litter?????? :huh: Problem solved :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good points!!! I think if they are close enough to pick out shell casings then they are close enough to shoot. My habit is to keep the bag from the gas station that morning to put the empty shells in it, and then there is no problem either way...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree with dblkluk on this one. :beer:


----------

